# [Solved] SIL3132 card not even showing up in lspci

## MikeHartman

I just installed a new Syba SD-SA2PEX-2E PCIe e-SATA card (SIL3132 chipset) and I can't seem to get it detected by the system. This chipset is supposed to be fairly well supported. I updated to a spiffy new kernel (2.6.35-gentoo-r4) and made sure I've got all the SIL3132-related driver stuff enabled.

I think my problem might be even more fundamental than drivers though, because I can't even see the card in lspci or lshw. Even if it was a completely unknown device with no working driver I should see something for it in lspci, right? I don't have an e-SATA drive hooked up to the card yet because I wanted to make sure it was installed properly first - does it need to have a drive attached before the system can see the card?

I have three PCI-E x1 slots on the board and I've tried the card in all three with no change in results. I don't have any other PCI-E x1 cards, so I don't have a "control" just to verify that PCI-E x1 is working at all unfortunately. The only PCI-E device I have is the graphics card running in the x16 slot (which works fine).

Does anyone have any ideas? I've been messing with this for about 8 hours and I'm out of useful ideas.

Here's the output of lspci -vv, of limited usefulness since the card isn't showing. The only SATA stuff displayed is for the onboard controller.

Mike

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5000

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

   Region 4: I/O ports at e000 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 21

   Region 4: I/O ports at e100 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 18

   Region 4: I/O ports at e200 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5006

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 18

   Region 0: Memory at fa205000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a002

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 14

   Region 0: Memory at fa200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [70] Express (v1) Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE- FLReset+

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed unknown, Width x0, ASPM unknown, Latency L0 <64ns, L1 <1us

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed unknown, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk- DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

   Memory behind bridge: f4000000-f7ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0000000-00000000efffffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #1, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 <256ns, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

         Slot # 10, PowerLimit 75.000000; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState+

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

      Address: fee0300c  Data: 4149

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5001

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

   Memory behind bridge: fa000000-fa0fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fa300000-00000000fa4fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #5, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 <256ns, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

         Slot # 14, PowerLimit 10.000000; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState+

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

      Address: fee0300c  Data: 4151

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5001

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: f8000000-f9ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fa500000-00000000fa6fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #6, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 <256ns, L1 <4us

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

         Slot # 15, PowerLimit 10.000000; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState+

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

      Address: fee0300c  Data: 4159

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5001

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 23

   Region 4: I/O ports at e300 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 19

   Region 4: I/O ports at e400 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 18

   Region 4: I/O ports at e500 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5006

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 23

   Region 0: Memory at fa204000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=32

   Memory behind bridge: fa100000-fa1fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5001

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b005

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 43

   Region 0: I/O ports at e600 [size=8]

   Region 1: I/O ports at e700 [size=4]

   Region 2: I/O ports at e800 [size=8]

   Region 3: I/O ports at e900 [size=4]

   Region 4: I/O ports at ea00 [size=32]

   Region 5: Memory at fa206000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/4 Enable+

      Address: fee0300c  Data: 4169

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA <?>

   Capabilities: [b0] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5001

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 5

   Region 0: Memory at fa207000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Region 4: I/O ports at 0500 [size=32]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Device 196e:0545

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at f6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Region 1: Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Region 3: Memory at f4000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

   Region 5: I/O ports at b000 [size=128]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at f7000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [78] Express (v1) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <1us, L1 <4us

         ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <1us, L1 <1us

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 128 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [b4] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information <?>

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

   Region 5: Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] Express (v1) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 01

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE- FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #1, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 unlimited, L1 unlimited

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17

   Region 0: I/O ports at c000 [size=8]

   Region 1: I/O ports at c100 [size=4]

   Region 2: I/O ports at c200 [size=8]

   Region 3: I/O ports at c300 [size=4]

   Region 4: I/O ports at c400 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: pata_jmicron

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 44

   Region 0: I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

   Region 2: Memory at f9000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at fa500000 [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [48] Vital Product Data <?>

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

      Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 4171

   Capabilities: [60] Express (v1) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 1024 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s unlimited, L1 unlimited

         ExtTag+ AttnBtn+ AttnInd+ PwrInd+ RBE- FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 4096 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 unlimited, L1 unlimited

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [84] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

   Capabilities: [12c] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [148] Device Serial Number 68-81-ec-10-00-00-00-25

   Capabilities: [154] Power Budgeting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

04:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 32 (500ns min, 1000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

   Region 0: Memory at fa104000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Region 1: Memory at fa100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME+

   Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci

```

Last edited by MikeHartman on Wed Mar 23, 2011 3:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

The time that I had to deal with a card that didn't show up in lspci, it was due to incompatibility of slots.  It was a PCI2.2 card in a machine that didn't support those cards...

Looks like you have a fairly recent ICH9 machine though, this shouldn't be the issue.  Thought PCIe had it all worked out already(?)

Also to be complete, kernel supports PCIe cards? (then again, your video card would have issues too)

Might just be a defective card too?

----------

## MikeHartman

Yes, I double-checked my kernel has all the PCI Express stuff enabled.

Of course there's always the possibility that it's a dud card, I'm just trying to be as sure as possible before giving up and shipping it back. If I went through all that time and trouble just to get a replacement that exhibited the same problem I'd tear my hair out.

I'm going to try and track down the manual for my motherboard on the off chance there's some jumper that needs to be set or something. Seems weird that there would be but I'm grasping at straws.

----------

## chithanh

Many cards come with their own BIOS to boot from attached devices. Do you see boot messages from the card?

----------

## MikeHartman

Nope. That worries me too.

----------

## MikeHartman

Just wanted to let everyone know that I solved the problem and it wasn't linux-related.

My motherboard (Gigabyte EP35-DS3P) has a PCI-Ex16, a PCI-Ex4 and 3 PCI-Ex1s. After digging through the manual and some forums I discovered that if you're using the PCI-Ex4 slot the 3 x1s are disabled, I assume to conserve bus bandwidth or something. Popped my case open, and naturally I had my graphics card (the only card in there aside from this Syba) in the x4 slot instead of the x16. 

With good reason though - the x4 is down at the bottom of the case where there's plenty of room for a big card, and the x16 is at the very top, right up against the RAM and the hard drive cage. I actually had to remove my bottommost drive to make room for the card, although it was coming out to be added to this new storage array anyway. Pretty crappy layout.

Anyway, moved the nvidia up to the x16 slot, started her up and boom, Sis-related RAID BIOS flashed by during boot up. It's listed in lspci now too. Haven't actually tried connecting anything with eSATA yet, but I think the worst is over.

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions!

----------

